

You Are Not an Artisan - bdon
http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2013/07/10/you-are-not-an-artisan/

======
gaboom
Perhaps a few good points, but the over-generalized dichotomy makes this a
waste of time for anyone interested in thinking about real work... It devolves
into a diatribe against hipsters, who I agree don't factor in as much as their
egos.

